# Boss V Plow fluid



## redhenny16 (Feb 13, 2004)

Does anyone know what type of fluid should be used in a Boss V plow pump? I would like to service it before winter really hits and I am considering using synthetic DextonIII atf. Is this a good fluid to use or should I use something else?


----------



## deluxeco (Nov 20, 2002)

Go buy Boss fluid you have an expensive plow don't get cheep on the fluid,plus I don't know if it's still under warranty but that could be an issue in itself.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Atf will work just fine, Barnes and Fenner both recommend atf in theri pumps.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I've seen atf freeze before. I use ONLY Boss fluid.


----------



## Bldrs83 (Nov 26, 2004)

SNOW PLOW OIL ONLY!!! A Boss Vee plow only holds two quarts. What does synthetic ATF cost, $4 a quart and the plow oil costs at most $5 a quart. Price a new powerpack for a Boss blade (if I remember right they are about $800+). I read somewhere that ATF is 11 times thicker than plow oil at -20*F!!


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Hydraulic Fluids*

Boss Snowplow no where recommends regular or synthetic ATF as a replacement fluid for their power units.
They recommend their high performance low temp hydraulic fluid or a hydraulic fluid that meets Mil. Spec. 5606 
These fluids are formulated to maintain constant viscosity from normal use in low and sub zero temps.
They enhance pump performance and life, plus have a deicer.
And don't worry about the differant color of the fluids either, it's just a dye.
Why would you want to use anything else when there are products made for this type of use.
 John.................


----------

